# New sight (Perisight)



## Hornmagnet (Nov 21, 2015)

I am new to this site and was looking for some opinions. I am wondering if anyone has seen the new bowsight on kickstarter? It is a single pin sight that eliminates the need to estimate the distance to the target. The explaination looks reasonable and the videos are informative. And as far as I am concerned, they are preaching to the choir! If if is as good as it looks, I might have to sponsor these guys. Any thoughts


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/165976058/archery-sight?ref=discovery


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

* Hornmagnet.*














.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome aboard


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## vulcan (Oct 4, 2016)

Anyone tried one?


----------



## vulcan (Oct 4, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## beearcher (May 19, 2014)

Welcome to AT from Texas... Never seen this before sort to say.


PSE Surge 70# SW


----------



## Hornmagnet (Nov 21, 2015)

Vulcan, the other thread is getting a little crowded. I've said my piece over there on the other thread and I'm done. I'm disappointed with the pettiness of those posters and I'm not going to get into a pissing contest with someone who's obviously hasn't so much as ever touched the sight, never mind shot with it. But these things happen with new gadgets, people who don't understand them will tend to find every perceived fault with them. All those comments on the other thread are opinions, not reviews.

Here's my review. I bought one, I hunt with it, I love it.

Pros: 
It's twice the accuracy of my old sight. It's made in the USA, its fun, it's different, and it's totally cool. It has cut my practice time dramatically and boosted my confidence in making a kill shot. One of the posters on the other thread said something along the lines of it being made illegal at tournaments. I agree. Makes judging distance a thing of the past and would be cheating in a tourney.
Cons: The led light loosens a bit if you shoot with it attached all the time. It doesn't screw in, it's held there by an O ring. Use it only for low light conditions like sitting in a blind if you hunt that way, but otherwise it's not really needed. If other hunters see it, you spend time talking about it, not hunting with it. ( I expect this "con" will change in a few years) and finally - No replacement mirrors on website.

Let's fully address that last one. On the other thread all the other mirror comments are non-issues as far as I'm concerned. No glare, no reflections and dirt/dust/rain has not been a problem. I haven't had any trouble with the mirrors and yes I've dropped it. The mirrors are encased and well protected, it would take a hard, direct hit to break them. I e-mailed the company the first time I dropped it and they are replaceable, apparently they are just really tricky to align properly so they don't have replacement mirrors on the website. Maybe they should change that or at the very least address it on the website. Anyway, bottom line is you can have the morrows replaced, you do not have to buy a whole new sight if they break. 

Hope this helps you.


----------

